# Upcoming games like Medal of Honor?



## luismsm (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi there,

Does anybody out there know if there are new games coming up like Medal of Honor ( WWII shooter games)? I'd love to see Battlefield 1942 in MAc...any place where I can find out?

Thanks,

PS- So far I have MOH Allied Assult, MOH Spearhead, and Return to Castle Wolftenstein


----------



## Perseus (Aug 7, 2003)

Have you ever checked out www.insidemacgames.com ? It's a great site.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 7, 2003)

its not a WW2 FPS but Star Trek Elite Force II is coming to the mac and it looks pretty cool, the free America's Army download also has a military feel, although more up to date, im gonna get MOH when it goes down in price


----------

